

Cybercrime costs rival those of illegal drug trafficking - alphadoggs
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2011/090711-cybercrime-250580.html?hpg1=bn

======
iwwr
Comparing the two is kind of pointless. Cybercrime involves actual theft,
fraud or vandalism, while those problems of "drug trafficking" are merely a
consequence of some drugs being illegal.

